# Animal Crossing popularity



## pika62221 (Jun 7, 2015)

Seems the popularity of the masses is based around the year of release of the newest game. New Leaf launched in 2013, and that year, into 2014, anime conventions I went to had meetups for it, but at one I went to today which had a scheduled meetup, no one showed up, and it kind of figures, New Leaf is now an "old" game, and Happy Home Designer is yet to debut, so it's declining in popularity- trading posts kind of confirm the majority have moved on sadly...


----------



## Espurr96 (Jun 7, 2015)

While the game is old, this site proves to me it's still up and running at a decent pace. I am not looking forward to Happy Home Designer, like at all. I just want a Wii U game already. But hey, the longer it's worked on the better it will be, right?


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 8, 2015)

I still consider New Leaf to be a new game, based on all the hype there is on youtube and on TBT


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 8, 2015)

ACNL is not exactly "new" anymore, but it is still a game with a lot of play-ability and there are still people buying it for the first time. Some of the people who got the game soon after it launched might be burned out, but there are others who still play it, even if they don't play as frequently as they used to. There are a lot of games that basically die a few months after the initial hype train has left the station, so the fact that ACNL has had two years of staying power is pretty good.


----------



## Bosca (Jun 8, 2015)

I feel like AC series is great for old style expansions, but that's never gonna happen on a 3DS I guess. I'm so happy it's not anywhere near dead tho, I had the game late 2013, but I didn't really get involved with the community til lately and it has kind of renewed my interest. I guess like all games, if there is a big community there is a reason to keep playing, no need to worry about popularity imo.


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 8, 2015)

Makes me think of how every game and console you slap "New!" on at some point will become old.

AC: Old Leaf. Old Super Mario Bros Wii. Old 3DS.


----------



## Trio4meo (Jun 8, 2015)

ChooChooMuffin said:


> Makes me think of how every game and console you slap "New!" on at some point will become old.
> 
> AC: Old Leaf. Old Super Mario Bros Wii. Old 3DS.



Yh, like NEW super Mario bros Wii for example


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 8, 2015)

They should make a sequel to New Leaf and call it Old Leaf.


----------



## Zandy (Jun 8, 2015)

I wish that AC:NL got a huge update to make it relevant, but I doubt that'll happen.  I only got New Leaf a little over a month ago and I wish the hype was a bit larger ><.


----------



## Pharaoh (Jun 8, 2015)

I actually want to go back to New Leaf and redo my town since coming back here. I've been away for a year, so my interest in it had dwindled. I am excited for any possible Wii U releases for an AC though.


----------



## failedexperiment (Jun 14, 2015)

i think if nintendo releases a sequel it'll gain popularity again. this game never seems to get old and fans seem to be loyal


----------

